# Same symptoms in pregnancy - different gender?



## Laeyla

Hi Mamas!

I was wondering if anyone ever has the same type of pregnancy with different genders? I am now expecting #2 and I am still very early (6 weeks) but so far it is the same as my first pregnancy which is making me think it's another boy. I know every pregnancy is different but am curious how many people have had the same type of pregnancy but with different genders. :)


----------



## Rickles

TBH I think every pregnancy is different regardless of gender. My SIL and very good friend had totally different cravings, symptoms etc. Both convinced the second was a boy - ended up with 2 girls each. Other SIL had horrific morning sickness with all 3 - 2 boys, 1 girl. But said the cravings were different with all.

xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Dd1 I was very sick with, Dd2 complete opposite and no sickness.
Pregnant with a boy and I still get sickness if i am hungry.

No pattern for me!


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm curious to know this too, I'm 9 weeks with my second and so far my pregnancies have been very very similar, even down to my cravings, I'm curious to see if it means another boy for me.


----------



## sweetpeaxo

Same here! Same symptoms, just a tad bit more nausea than my first. And similar cravings. I think I'm having another boy too! We shall see.


----------



## DragonflyWing

My friend at work was convinced she was having another boy, because all her symptoms were the same as with her son. However, she just found out she's having a girl!

You never can tell.


----------



## CaptainMummy

With my first 2 (both girls) my pregnancies were identical. This time around, it's exactly the same again. We are staying team yellow but I'm assuming it's another girl and will be very surprised if it's a boy (although very happy!) but we will just have to wait and see!

My mum has 3 boys and 3 Girls and she says all of her pregnancies were pretty much the same too, so you just never know!


----------



## Buttercup84

With my first dd I felt rough with ms and lost my appetite for the entire pregnancy. With this one (another girl) I only had the odd wave of nausea in first tri and I'm hungry all the time it feels like! Also this girly moves a lot more than my dd did. Conversely a friend at work has had 2 identical pregnancies and has a girl already with a boy on the way! I don't think pregnancy symptoms necessarily determine gender.


----------



## pooch

I had different symptoms and the same gender if that helps? Different cravings, pregnancy seems to be going smoother this time around but it could just be because it's my second, I'm still breastfeeding, etc.


----------



## JessdueJan

I had two very different pregnancies and had two boys! First was horrendous, put on a ton of weight yet was sick constantly, no real cravings. Second I remained a size 10 all the way through, measured small for dates, no sickness to speak of, craved oranges all the way through. 
This time I'm kind of in the middle weight wise, nowhere near how big I was with first but bigger than 2nd. Craving fruity things like jam, serious heartburn that I have never had in my life before. Also a lot more movement this time, even though placenta is in same place as first two were staying team yellow. xx


----------



## pinklizzy

My pregnancies were both very similar in terms of symptoms-sickness, heartburn, SPD although I felt more movement second time around I put that down to not having an anterior placenta and I have one of each :D


----------



## gidge

My symptoms have been very similar, so much that we were convinced it was another girl, but no am expecting a little boy this time. xx


----------

